# What Is Your Favorite Function?



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Hexigoon said:


> My dominant one.


Your dominant function SUCKS


----------



## Kelly Kapowski (Apr 26, 2018)

🎤Conjunction junction what's your func-tioooooonnnnn


----------

